
Essential tracks to listen to with new headphones (2017) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/12/16463884/vlad-savov-headphone-test-playlist
======
gaspoweredcat
sorry but i cannot respect any list that fails to include at least one track
by The Cure (preferably The Lovecats) its one of my goto tester tracks for new
audio gear

if youre stretching into the realms of somewhat obscure japanese tracks then
Uyama Hiroto's Waltz For Life is an absolute wonder id also even consider
throwing some Fox Capture Plan in the mix, possibly Butterfly Effect and of
course you cant go wrong with a bit of Nujabes

